# Is Christian Guzman natty or not?



## LDVinny (May 16, 2016)

The reason i ask is because according to the internets he is 72Kg at 6 foot, i mean he looks like he should weigh at least 80kg. Is it possible to get a similar physique naturally?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

these threads are tedious and pointless.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

if he's natty he's done well


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

These threads are popping up just as much as an anavar thread before summer to cut up. Very much doubt any of these social media generation are natty. A slack handful at best but why do you care


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In before @Natty Steve'o says he looked better at 17..


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

i think he is natty


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

LDVinny said:


> The reason i ask is because according to the internets he is 72Kg at 6 foot, i mean he looks like he should weigh at least 80kg. Is it possible to get a similar physique naturally?


 Just googled who he is. Looking at pics and going on him being 72kg as you say, yes I think it is possible that he is natty (that's not to say he definitely is though)

Is it possible for you to get a similar physique to him naturally? Yes if you have similar genetics. If you don't have similar genetics then no.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Op definitely went bodypower weekend and has now become a fan boy lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Who cares, he works hard and has a huge following


----------



## LDVinny (May 16, 2016)

It matters because if his physique is not achievable naturally it may mean id have to use other "supps"



DappaDonDave said:


> Who cares, he works hard and has a huge following


 i don't doubt that


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

get on the tren brah


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

LDVinny said:


> It matters because if his physique is not achievable naturally it may mean id have to use other "supps"
> 
> i don't doubt that


 You're not him, you need to do what you need to do, not what he does.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

It sounds like you are looking for a reason to jump on the sauce? Reason being you would like to look like Guzman.

You will never know if you could achieve the physique he has naturally unless you try. Even if you take gear you may never come close.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

People seem to think oh right they look good... he's on steroids. So sad lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

No.

Does it matter though? No.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

What I would say having met Christian Guzman at BP, is that firstly he seems genuinely a nice guy.

His physique for me has no tell tale signs of excessive steroids use. He was wearing girly skinny jeans and I was shocked at how thin his legs looked.

Secondly he doesn't have massive traps, which to my understanding, is usually a good sign of possible steroid use.

Thirdly as I said with regards to Jeff Seid, he isn't that big. He told me his contest size is 165lbs.

Overall if he is on, I couldn't care less, but he doesn't strike me as a user in my brief encounter with him.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

72kg at 6 foot....of course that is achieveable. i bet with clothing on he doesnt even look like he trains


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

body power.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> What I would say having met Christian Guzman at BP, is that firstly he seems genuinely a nice guy.
> 
> His physique for me has no tell tale signs of excessive steroids use. He was wearing girly skinny jeans and I was shocked at how thin his legs looked.
> 
> ...


 Did he actually say that?

I don't understand why something so simple as weight he would lie about as when he done Mr Olympia on the morning he videoed himself on the scales and he was 199lbs.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Colin said:


> Did he actually say that?
> 
> I don't understand why something so simple as weight he would lie about as when he done Mr Olympia on the morning he videoed himself on the scales and he was 199lbs.


 Sorry if that I wasn't clear.

Jeff Seid isn't as big as he looks.

However Guzman told me categorically his contest size is 165lbs, because he said I looked like I would be 205-210 (Roughly 15 stone). He also told me he was wearing a medium top and that I needed to ask for an XL.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> What I would say having met Christian Guzman at BP, is that firstly he seems genuinely a nice guy.
> 
> His physique for me has no tell tale signs of excessive steroids use. He was wearing girly skinny jeans and I was shocked at how thin his legs looked.
> 
> ...


 How big is he? He seems a user too


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

he's lost 15lbs in 3 weeks on latest shredding videos I think, ive always pondered if he's natural or not, he's trained from young age and has good 5 years extra lifting on most normal people here I would say natural cause I'd expect him to be 20lbs bigger if he used gear


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> How big is he? He seems a user too


 He isn't that big there was a thread on him yesterday I posted a pic. If you cant locate let me know and I will post here.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> he's lost 15lbs in 3 weeks on latest shredding videos I think, ive always pondered if he's natural or not, he's trained from young age and has good 5 years extra lifting on most normal people here I would say natural cause I'd expect him to be 20lbs bigger if he used gear


 Not everyone is big (heavy) that uses gear mate.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Probably uses something for contest prep doesn't look like an off season user though.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Not everyone is big (heavy) that uses gear mate.


 @Drogon completely agree, but if you saw how thin his calves were, my gf is petite and hers are bigger, was very thin.

Of all the fitness vloggers on youtube (Steve Cook, Seid, Guzman, LeX Griffin et al), if there was a betting competition on who would pass a drugs test, he would be my first pick.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> In before @Natty Steve'o says he looked better at 17..


 Is @Natty Steve'o natty thread to follow


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know who he is, do I care.... NO.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

For clarity, some people are heavy users and look like s**t.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

who gives a flying f**k... natty or not... he's enjoying his life and that's whats matters...


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't know who he is, do I care.... NO.


 he's another Interent 'sensation' like zyzz..... we're living in a day and age that you don't need to work hard for your fame... an interent connection, a YouTube account and a good *publicity stunt* is enough.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> he's another Interent 'sensation' like zyzz..... we're living in a day and age that you don't need to work hard for your fame... an interent connection, a YouTube account and a good *publicity stunt* is enough.


 I think he works pretty hard.

Alphalete his new brand consistently during bodypower had the longest average queue time, in excess of 5.5 - 6 hours. His company was selling tops etc. by the bucket load.

He has gone from being an internet sensation to a millionaire by 23/24. That doesn't come with no graft, if it did many many more people would do it.

Took his fame from being a major face within the Gymshark brand and used that.

Employs numerous people, has his own gym etc.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> he's another Interent 'sensation' like zyzz..... we're living in a day and age that you don't need to work hard for your fame... an interent connection, a YouTube account and a good *publicity stunt* is enough.


 Every time I see zyzz it makes me feel sleepy.... Dunno why lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I think he works pretty hard.
> 
> Alphalete his new brand consistently during bodypower had the longest average queue time, in excess of 5.5 - 6 hours. His company was selling tops etc. by the bucket load.
> 
> ...


 Who the f**k queues for 6 hours!?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> @Drogon completely agree, but if you saw how thin his calves were, my gf is petite and hers are bigger, was very thin.
> 
> Of all the fitness vloggers on youtube (Steve Cook, Seid, Guzman, LeX Griffin et al), if there was a betting competition on who would pass a drugs test, he would be my first pick.


 Jaysus Lex Griffin. Shave that beard Trampy.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Who the f**k queues for 6 hours!?


 Hundreds and hundreds of fans. He was also the nicest athlete I spoke with. He spent time with people hence queue time.

I queued less than 2 hours. But got there early and he didn't turn up dead on time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes mate, defo natty, as are the rest of us.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

More importantly how the f**k does Maxx Chewning deadlift 600lbs+ with legs like chopsticks!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> *I think he works pretty hard.*
> 
> Alphalete his new brand consistently during bodypower had the longest average queue time, in excess of 5.5 - 6 hours. His company was selling tops etc. by the bucket load.
> 
> ...


 I work pretty hard too...

Like i said *publicity stunt* can do wonders.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of sad ****ers who live their lives Vicariously through others.. He was also the nicest athlete I spoke with. He spent time with people hence queue time.
> 
> I queued less than 2 hours. But got there early and he didn't turn up dead on time.


 fixed

bastard didn't have the decency to be on time, f**k me, whats wrong with you?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

banzi said:


> fixed
> 
> bastard didn't have the decency to be on time, f**k me, whats wrong with you?


 Called keeping the missus happy as she was the only person she cared to see. I wasn't so bothered, but he actually surpassed my initial conception of him.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Every time I see zyzz it makes me feel sleepy.... Dunno why lol.


 You be mirin' so hard it be makin you dizzy brah


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> I work pretty hard too...
> 
> Like i said *publicity stunt* can do wonders.


 Has he got a sex tape out or something what's the publicity stunt?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Called keeping the missus happy as she was the only person she cared to see. I wasn't so bothered, but he actually surpassed my initial conception of him.


 My mrs isn't in awe of shallow narcissistic people, I don't have to go to said functions carrying the coat tails of her dress.


----------



## @jnape25 (May 12, 2016)

I remember one time whenever I was backpacking through western Europe a friendly man once asked me if I was natty? I said of course I am.

However, upon being taken back to his and the things he asked me to do, to this day I believe I misheard him.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> *Has he got a sex tape out* or something what's the publicity stunt?


 what year do you live in? 1999 ?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

banzi said:


> My mrs isn't in awe of shallow narcissistic people, I don't have to go to said functions carrying the coat tails of her dress.


 Well maybe me and my missus are also shallow and narcissistic 

Each to their own, but personally I enjoyed myself and glad I went, but I appreciate it isn't for all.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> what year do you live in? 1999 ?


 What year do you live in where starting a clothing brand was ever a plublicity stunt?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> What year do you live in where starting a clothing brand was ever a plublicity stunt?


 You clearly know f**k all about this bloke... if he didn't do his *publicity stunt*, no one ever would've known him thus no one would've known his brand thus no one would've bought his cloths...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> What year do you live in where starting a clothing brand was ever a plublicity stunt?


 Or posing for a clothes brand is one?

i think Guzman has done incredible, to be a millionaire by 23/4.

I am not a fanboy, but I will respect anyone's achievements if they deserve credit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Well maybe me and my missus are also shallow and narcissistic
> 
> Each to their own, but personally I enjoyed myself and glad I went, but I appreciate it isn't for all.


 you sir are untrollable..well done you.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> You clearly know f**k all about this bloke... if he didn't do his *publicity stunt*, no one ever would've known him thus no one would've known his brand thus no one would've bought his cloths...


 When you say publicity stunt are you referring to him being the face of gymshark?

doing his YouTube vlogs ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> You clearly know f**k all about this bloke... if he didn't do his *publicity stunt*, no one ever would've known him thus no one would've known his brand thus no one would've bought his cloths...


 You're right I do know f**k all about him but I did ask you what the plublicity stunt was didn't I?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> When you say publicity stunt are you referring to him being the face of gymshark?
> 
> doing his YouTube vlogs ?


 nailed it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> nailed it.


 How is that a publicity stunt?

the modelling was his job.

his YouTube videos were a way of gaining exposure through social media, I don't think of that as a publicity stunt.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Guzman has Made it bros.

hea natty. He's made slow steady progress over the last few years, he's got great genetics shape wise. He doesn't look overly impressive when bulked but looks great when lean.

Hes about maxed out. He won't change too much from here on


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Guzman has Made it bros.
> 
> hea natty. He's made slow steady progress over the last few years, he's got great genetics shape wise. He doesn't look overly impressive when bulked but looks great when lean.
> 
> Hes about maxed out. He won't change too much from here on


 anyone who makes money from looking good will do what it takes to keep earing money.

If he can take something to increase his ability to look better and earn more money he will,


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

banzi said:


> anyone who makes money from looking good will do what it takes to keep earing money.
> 
> If he can take something to increase his ability to look better and earn more money he will,


 I'm the first to call out a fake natty. Lex griffin for example. I honestly believe he is natty.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> *How is that a publicity stunt?*
> 
> the modelling was his job.
> 
> his YouTube videos were a way of gaining exposure through social media, I don't think of that as a publicity stunt.


 what would you call that then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> I'm the first to call out a fake natty. Lex griffin for example. I honestly believe he is natty.


 if he is then it doesn't make sense and goes against normal human behaviour.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

One of his employees Tim has started using tho, suddenly got big bloated & gyno.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> what would you call that then?


 Someone using his intelligence and exploiting a gap in the market.

A publicity stunt to me implies a one off event, his videos have been going for a few years now.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Someone using his intelligence and exploiting a gap in the market.
> 
> A publicity stunt to me implies a one off event, his videos have been going for a few years now.


 Like a sex tape...

only in 1999 of course :whistling:


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Someone using his intelligence and exploiting a gap in the market.
> 
> A publicity stunt to me implies a one off event, his videos have been going for a few years now.


 I agree that he's been a very clever lad and also I take my hat off to anyone who researches the market and finds a gap and opportunity to create a business but that doesn't change the fact that without his *publicity stunt* and/or vlogs he wouldn't have been able to be where he is now and he wouldn't have been able to bring out his own clothing brand etc etc...

I understand that being where he is at wont happen overnight and takes *dedication, perseverance and discipline* and just for that I salute him.

And I don't care if he's natty or not....


----------

